# كلمة احبك



## artamisss (14 مارس 2006)

*كلمة أحبك لمن تقال ؟ !!



!!! كلمة أحبك ... ما اجملها من كلمة ولكن من يقولها بصدق 

كلمة عميقة المعنى... 

هل تحس بمعنى هذه الكلمة عندما تقال لك؟؟؟

مع الاسف لم نعد نعرف من الصادق الذي يعنى هذه الكلمة

صارت لا تعنى سوى المجاملة 


لذلك اغلبنا يتسائل من يحبني ؟؟ 

لا اعرف من يحبني ؟؟؟ 

لم يكونوا بالسابق فى حاجة لهذه العبارات

لأنهم كانوا يكتفون بكلمة...أحبك

ولا يشكون في صدقها لحظة واحده لأنها كانت تملك مكانه كبيره

ومستوى راقي 


كلمة رائعة تحمل كل المعاني الجميلة في العالم 

فمعنى اني أحبك 

انا احترمك 

انا مخلص لك 

انا احتاجك معي 

انت مميز جدا 

انت رائع في نظري 

قربك يكفيني 

انا افضلك على الاخرين 

انا افضلك على نفسي 

انا اخاف عليك 

انا افتقدك دائما 

تهمني مصلحتك 

اريد ان اراك دائما سعيد 

لا احب انا اراك حزينا 

احب ان اساعدك في كل شيء 

انا موجود دائما عندما تحتاجني 

لا احب ان اغضبك 

لا احب ان اراك وانت تبكي 

يحزنني كل ما يحزنك 

احب ان اقدم لك كل ما تحتاج اليه حتى اهم الاشياء بالنسبة لي 

انت في تفكيري دائما 

وغيرهاااااااا الكثير



وهنا السؤال؟؟؟؟

هل تقصد انت كل هذه المعاني عندما تقول لأحد


أحبك 

او

يا حبيبي

او

ياحبيبتي


أخى أختى 



لمن تهدى كلمة احبك ..........؟​*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (14 مارس 2006)

كلمات ومشاعر جميلة


----------



## artamisss (14 مارس 2006)

ميرسى يا جورج  على مشاركتك  وهى فعلا زى مانت قلت  
مشاعر رقيقه 
فعلا  اغلى حاجه فى حياة الانسان  هى  المشاعر 
 احيانا  برضه يا جورج مش كلمه احبك بس هى  تفكر  تقولها  لمين 
كلمه وحشتنى  او وحشتينى  برضه بتحمل فى ثنيات الكلمه مشاعر  راقيه جدا  ممكن تخدش بسهوله للاسف 
يارت  فعلا  الناس تفكر  قبل ماتقول كلمه احبك او وحشتنى  لمين  علشان مشاعر الانسان اغلى حاجه olling:


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 مارس 2006)

الحقيقةياديانا انتي قولتي فعلا اللي في دماغي انا كنت عايز اعمل موضوع بس بجد الله عليكي ربنا يحميكي بجد الف الف شكر
وبعدين انا عايز اقول حاجة ليية فية ولاد كتييير وبنات كتيييييير برضة واخدين موضوع الصداقه على انة حب يعني طالما بترن عليا كل يوم يبقى خلاص بتحبني وبعدين في الاخر ياخد مقلب وتبقى هيا اللي غلطانة علشان افرطت في صحوبيتها معاه
او مثلا فية ولاد مابيصدقو يلاقو صديقة يفضفضوا معاها او يصادقوها تلاقيها قالت اكييييييد هو كدة واقع فيا وتفتكرة بيحبها وفي الاخر تحصل جراح مالهاش لازمة
لية بقى فية اندفعاع في الحب لية لية في ناس كتير اصبحت مابتصدق اي حاجة وبعدين يجي في الاخر يلوم الدنيا ياريت نقدر نفرق بين الحب والصداقة علشان مساكل الصداقة الزايدة كترت اوي في مجتمعنا 

ياريت اكون قدرت اوصل اللي عايز اقولة 
وشكرا على انكم استحملتوني


----------



## †gomana† (15 مارس 2006)

*موضوع حلو اوى يا دودو*

*وفعلا بقى نادر جدا اللى يقول كلمة بحبك وهو من جواه صادق فى حبه ده للشخص ده او كلمة وحشتينى *

*وكلامك صح جدا يا رامى*

*اشكركم على محبتكم*


----------



## The_Hero (16 مارس 2006)

ميرسى خالص يا حبيبى على كلماتك الرقيقه دى


----------



## artamisss (16 مارس 2006)

*انا جيييييييييييييييييت*

 فعلا يا رامى انا  معاك فى شباب وشابات كتيييييييييير  بيقعوا فى المشكله دى 
الوهممممممممممممم الكبير  ودول غالبا بيبقو بيعانو من فراغ عاطفى  عندهم ومحتاجين اهتمام وحنيه 
 بس للاسف لما بيتصدموا بعد كدة  وبيفقوا  بتبقى حقيقه مرةةةةةة   وبيعانوا  بعد كدة من مشاكل نفسيه


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> فعلا يا رامى انا معاك فى شباب وشابات كتيييييييييير بيقعوا فى المشكله دى
> الوهممممممممممممم الكبير ودول غالبا بيبقو بيعانو من فراغ عاطفى عندهم ومحتاجين اهتمام وحنيه
> بس للاسف لما بيتصدموا بعد كدة وبيفقوا بتبقى حقيقه مرةةةةةة وبيعانوا بعد كدة من مشاكل نفسيه


ياسلام عليكي ياديانا اطربي كمان والله انتي خسارة في بلدنا 
شكراااا


----------



## blackguitar (20 مارس 2006)

> انا احترمك
> 
> انا مخلص لك
> 
> ...


 
*يارب كل واحد يقول بحبك لواحده يكون عنده اكثر من المشاعر دى *
*وياريت زى ما قلتوا ان مش كل مشاعر رقيقه تتفسر كحب*


----------



## ارووجة (26 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل جداااا

بالنسبة الي  بتستحق الكلمة دي  اكيد بعد   ربنا يسوع المسيح وامنا مريم


هني الماما والبابا   لانهن  اكتر  شخصين بحبوني  اوي وبيخافو عليا
خاصة اني الزغيرة في العيلة   بحس اني اكتر  وحدة قريبة اوي  منهم
مع انهن بيحبوني وبيحبو  اخوتي نفس   المحبة
بس  بحس بقرب  ليهم مختلف عن اخوتي

يعني مافي اصدق  من حب الوالدين لابنائهن   فكرمال  هيك  كل  الحب  اللي في قلبي ليهم
ومتاكدة  انهم مش   هيخيبو  املي  في يوم  وهيفضلو  مثلي  الاعلى في كل شي

مممممممم وممكن  في المستقبل  يدخل  شخص  جديد  في حياتي  واحبه اكتر معرفش ازا بيستحق  طبعا


باااي


----------



## ميرنا (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*يجامد يجامد ردك حلو اوى يا ارووج ميرسى وربنا يخليكى ليهم *


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*اللي ستحقها مني جدا هو  جدو *
*بجد ربنا يخليه انا مشوفتش حنية ولا حب بالطريقة اللي هو بيدهالي  *
*وانشاء الله حب المستقبل بقة هههههههههه*
*وموضوع جميل ياميرنا شكراااااااااا *


----------



## tina_tina (26 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوعك حلو اوى يا ميرنا 
واما على الرد 
فاعزرينى عليه 
اه طبعا ربنا اول واحد اقوله الكلمة دى
اما بعد ذلك:smil13: ​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*ربنا اكيد اول واحد

وفى الناس امى ربنا يخليهالى 

وانتى يا ميرنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا يا جيرو اول واحد ربنا بطبع *

* بس اقدر اقول شريك المستقبل *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*اخيرا ميرنا قالت شريك المستقبل  

فرحتينى يا بنتى *


----------



## ميرنا (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*ليه يعنى يا جيروووووووووووووووو*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*منت على طول تقولى لا ومش عاوزه وانا عايشه كويسه بنص واحد 
فلازم افرح لما تقولى كده*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (28 نوفمبر 2006)

مبروك يا مرنا على شريك حياتك 
انا ملاتش حد اقولو الكلمة دى غير الله حتى الان وابى وامى  
لسة الجو بقى الى انا معرفتش هوة مين


----------



## meraaa (8 فبراير 2007)

*كله احبك*


كلمة احبك
 كلمة أحبك ... ما اجملها من كلمة ولكن من يقولها بصدق 

 كلمة عميقة المعنى... 

 هل تحس بمعنى هذه الكلمة عندما تقال لك؟
 مع الاسف لم نعد نعرف من الصادق الذي يعنى هذه الكلمة... 

 صارت لا تعنى سوى المجاملة... 

 لذلك اغلبنا يتسائل من يحبني..!! 

 لا اعرف من يحبني ؟

 لم يكونوا بالسابق فى حاجة لهذه العبارات 
 لأنهم كانوا يكتفون بكلمة...أحبك.... 
 ولا يشكون في صدقها لحظة واحده لأنها كانت تملك مكانه كبيره ومستوى راقي
 ...... 

 كلمة رائعة تحمل كل المعاني الجميلة في العالم ؟؟؟ 

 فمعنى اني أحبك: 

 انا احترمك 

 انا مخلص لك 

 انا احتاجك معي 

 انت مميز جدا 

 انت رائع في نظري 

 قربك يكفيني 

 انا افضلك على الاخرين 

 انا افضلك على نفسي 

 انا اخاف عليك 

 انا افتقدك دائما 

 تهمني مصلحتك 

 اريد ان اراك دائما سعيد 

 لااحب انا اراك حزينا 

 أحب أن اساعدك في كل شيء 

 انا موجود دائما عندما تحتاجني 

 لا أحب ان اغضبك 

 لا أحب ان اراك وانت تبكي 

 يحزنني كل ما يحزنك 

 أحب أن أقدم لك كل ما تحتاج اليه حتى اهم الاشياء بالنسبة لي 

 انت في تفكيري دائما.... 

 وغيرها الكثير ........ 

 وهنا السؤال...! 

 هل تقصد انت كل هذه المعاني عندما تقول لأحد:

 أحبك و 
 يا حبيبي 
 او 
 ياحبيبتي

 لمن تهدى كلمة أحبك ؟ 
 بكل صدق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 فبراير 2007)

علشان الموضوع جميل اوي ياميرا 
مش رضيت احذفة ودمجتة مع ديانا كانت منزلاه زمان 
ونشوف اراء الشباب فية تاني


----------



## meraaa (9 فبراير 2007)

اوكى شكراااااااا يارامى وربنا يباركك


----------



## monlove (9 فبراير 2007)

كلمة تحمل انبل مشاعر الحب بين الاتنين 
وربنا يباركك علي الموضوع


----------



## meraaa (9 فبراير 2007)

شكراااا يامون لاف على مرورك
ربنا معاك


----------



## hany5000 (9 فبراير 2007)

:new8: :new8: :new8: :new8: :new8: 
*كلمة احبك كلمه جميله جدا  
وانا بقلها لواحد بس الذي حبيته اكثر من نفسي وروحي وهو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:new8: :new8: :new8: :new8: :new8: *


----------



## meraaa (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على مرورك ياهانى ومنور المنتدى 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## mera_27 (12 فبراير 2007)

حقيقى كلام جميل اووووووووووووووى
 ربنا معاك


----------



## ابن العذراء (13 فبراير 2007)

كل اللى انت قولته صح يا monloveبس انت مجربتش معتى كلمه قسوه او ان اللى انت بتحبها بيحبها  اعز اصحابك اللى انت تثق فيه وبتحكيله على كل حاجه


----------



## ابن العذراء (13 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> كلامك صح يا روميو اهو كتبت ردود فية امل اني هما يقتنعوا
> وشكرا لمرورك



                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   محش ممكن يشيل من دماغى ان فى حب حقيقى دلوقتى بين الناس ان كان فى جد بيحبك فهذا داخل نطاق اسرتك فقط ام خارجها من اجل المصلحه العامه


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

ابن العذراء قال:


> كل اللى انت قولته صح يا monloveبس انت مجربتش معتى كلمه قسوه او ان اللى انت بتحبها بيحبها  اعز اصحابك اللى انت تثق فيه وبتحكيله على كل حاجه



العيب فيك انت يا ابن العراء عشان وثقت في واحد ميستهلش ثقتك 
ودة درس ليك عشان تختار صحابك اللي بيحبوك بجد
ويارب تفهم اللي انا كتبتة


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

ابن العذراء قال:


> محش ممكن يشيل من دماغى ان فى حب حقيقى دلوقتى بين الناس ان كان فى جد بيحبك فهذا داخل نطاق اسرتك فقط ام خارجها من اجل المصلحه العامه



يعني انت شايف اني مفيش حد من صحابك جدير بالحب حتي لو نسبة بسيطة
يبقي اكيد انت اللي مش شايف وياريت تراجع نفسك


----------



## ابن العذراء (13 فبراير 2007)

lمش معنى اللى انا كتبته ان مفشيش اصحاب بجد بس فى اصحاب ولا بد مش بيحفظو على ثقتهم ببعض وده شوفتو ادام عينى


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

ابن العذراء قال:


> lمش معنى اللى انا كتبته ان مفشيش اصحاب بجد بس فى اصحاب ولا بد مش بيحفظو على ثقتهم ببعض وده شوفتو ادام عينى



انا لسة بقولك انك مش عارف تختار صحابك اللي يستهلوا يكون بالمعني اصحابك 
دور كويس واكيد هتلاقي حد يستاهل حبك صدقني
دا كلام عن تجربة شخصية


----------



## ابن العذراء (13 فبراير 2007)

اظن يا mon love  ان انت متعرفش ان معظم اصحابى سكه بلا اسم  صاحب


----------



## ميرنا (13 فبراير 2007)

*يجماعه وحدوو  مش كده انتو كده خرجتو بره سياق الموضوع *

*ابن العذراء ممكن تفتح موضوع فى الاجتماعيات وكلنا هناقشك*​


----------



## ابن العذراء (13 فبراير 2007)

لا تظن انك ممكن تشيل الفكره ديه من دماغى عشان انا قررت خلاص ان لا يوجد حب اساسا


----------



## ابن العذراء (13 فبراير 2007)

ماشى ياميرنا افتحى انتى وانا اناقش


----------



## ميرنا (13 فبراير 2007)

*انا فتحت كتير لحد مكرهونى هنا لانى بردو قفلت على كده لكن انتا لما تكتبه اهو بعيد عنى بس هشارك معاك *​


----------



## ابن العذراء (13 فبراير 2007)

يلا ناقش وجهه نظر المجتمع الى الدين المسيحى


----------



## ابن العذراء (13 فبراير 2007)

انا من وجهه نظرى ان احلى حاجه بيعمله المجتمع الاضطهاد وده بيبين اد ايه اننا بنحب الدين المسيحى ومنقدرش نبعد عنه مهما كانت عواقب ده


----------



## ابن العذراء (13 فبراير 2007)

ياريت الكل يشارك الموضوع ده  لانه موضوع مهم بيقيس اد ايه بنحب ربنا ومنقدرش نستغنى عنه


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

ابن العذراء قال:


> انا من وجهه نظرى ان احلى حاجه بيعمله المجتمع الاضطهاد وده بيبين اد ايه اننا بنحب الدين المسيحى ومنقدرش نبعد عنه مهما كانت عواقب ده



خلاص نروح نتناقش هناك انا موافق


----------



## ابن العذراء (13 فبراير 2007)

انتووووووووووووووو      فيننننننننن


----------



## ابن العذراء (13 فبراير 2007)

ايه رايك من وجهه نظرك monloveفى الموضوع ده


----------



## ميرنا (13 فبراير 2007)

*يا ابن العذراء كل الكلام ده هيتحذف هنا او افتحو موضوع وانا انقل المشاركات لانى الموضوع بقدره قادر اتحول لتلات موضيع *​


----------



## ابن العذراء (13 فبراير 2007)

انا من رايى فى الموضوع ده ان الاضطهاد انوع يوجد الاضطهاد فى العمل او فى الشارع ولكل منها سبب واهم من ذللك الاضطهاد اللذى بيشفو اخوتنا الصغيريين فى المدرسه من قبل الجمعات التخلفه مثل الخوان المسلمين


----------



## ابن العذراء (13 فبراير 2007)

يتحذف الموضوع بس انا نفس  الموضوع ده يفضل ويتناقش وخصوصا من المشرفين


----------



## hany5000 (13 فبراير 2007)

*في ايه يا ابن العذراء انت وmon love احنا مش في  حرب
انت  وهو داخلين لبعض في  خناقه ليه انتو بتكرهو بعض ولا ايه 
اهدوء مش كده *
:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## hany5000 (18 فبراير 2007)

hany5000 قال:


> *في ايه يا ابن العذراء انت وmon love احنا مش في  حرب
> انت  وهو داخلين لبعض في  خناقه ليه انتو بتكرهو بعض ولا ايه
> اهدوء مش كده *
> :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:


----------

